# Good Vibes Falmouth



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good Vibes opened just over a year ago. Offers excellent snacks and cakes with excellent coffee - all very reasonably priced. Coffee menu is limited to espresso based - no pour over - mainly because place is tiny. Coffee offered is Origin Coffee, Helston.

View attachment 7751


Hannah and Liz provide a warm welcome. That smile says it all


----------

